
California Auditor's Damning Report About Automated License Plate Readers - panarky
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/02/california-auditor-releases-damning-report-about-law-enforcements-use-automated
======
jmpman
If a private citizen builds an ALPR, and installs it on their property,
capturing license plates for vehicles breaking the law (in my scenario,
violating sound ordnance) while passing the property, then that individual
will not be allowed to provide the information to the police, or use that
information to predict when the extremely loud motorcycle is going to pass by
his house again? I understand the dystopian future they’re trying to avoid,
but they should try living in my house, up against a busy street, where some
inconsiderate fellow citizen thinks it’s their right to wake me up every
morning at 4am.

Let’s say I tweet the lic plate number and measured decibels for each vehicle
which exceeds the noise ordinance to the police twitter feed, that’s illegal?

------
_archon_
I would like to know 3 things that license plate cameras can do that a police
officer can't. From the perspective of a citizen who wants to live in a free
and safe society, but also understands the importance of personal privacy.
I'll start:

\- Can locate the plate of a stolen car more rapidly than relying on human
observers by reading and querying all plates

~~~
foxyv
\- Remember EVERY license plate \- Take a photographic record of the car
belonging to the license plate \- Remember where and when it saw that license
plate every time. \- Inform every major law enforcement and intelligence
agency of the car's whereabouts in real time. \- Collate that data between LP
cams scattered throughout the state.

